# Is it time for Major League Baseball to institute Instant Replay?



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know how MLB can hold out. Baseball has made many changes the last fifty year, many of which I don't really care for. Instant replay on the other hand is look on like it was the plague. It is something that it time has come. What do you think?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Absolutely, for certain things.

Certain things: Things that result in a run being scored. I don't think replay should be used for safe/out calls unless it directly results in a run being scored.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I am all for replay in a limited scope (limited manager challenges). And although hardly ever mentioned I am all for replacing the ball strike calls by umpires with some kind of radar technology. I am sure it could be done and the inconsistent strike ball calls have just as much impact on the game as the missed calls do.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It should be flexible so that what happen yesterday should have been review.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> It should be flexible so that what happen yesterday should have been review.


If you're talking about the play at second base in the Yankees/Tigers game, I would disagree. Opening replay up for safe/out calls that don't directly result in a run is a very slippery slope. There's lots of calls in games that are close, I certainly don't want all of them replayed.

PS. I would also support strike/ball calls via technology.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> If you're talking about the play at second base in the Yankees/Tigers game, I would disagree. Opening replay up for safe/out calls that don't directly result in a run is a very slippery slope. There's lots of calls in games that are close, I certainly don't want all of them replayed.
> 
> PS. I would also support strike/ball calls via technology.


If yesterday call under any system of review is not reviewable then don't have any review period.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

So, where would you draw the line?

Review all three close plays at first base in game one too?

Review the fair ball down the first base line?

I don't want to watch a game that way.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> So, where would you draw the line?
> 
> Review all three close plays at first base in game one too?
> 
> ...


In most games a call that would need to be review occurs at most two or three times a game. A manager getting throw out would be a good indicator.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You didn't answer any of my questions.

How do you determine those instances? If the manager gets thrown out?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It would be the managers call. I would hate s system like in Football with limit number of challenges and the three minutes for review. it should not take more than a minute.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

But with no limit??

They'd go to the replay on every close call.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't believe so. They don't argue every close call now. If you must put a limit maybe three


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I wouldn't institute it for baseball and I'd like to see it removed from the NBA and NFL.

It slows games down too much.

Let the refs call them. My team will get some bad calls, your team will get some bad calls, that's life.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

paulman182 said:


> I wouldn't institute it for baseball and I'd like to see it removed from the NBA and NFL.
> 
> It slows games down too much.
> 
> Let the refs call them. My team will get some bad calls, your team will get some bad calls, that's life.


+1......Last thing baseball needs is second guessing.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Baseball is pretty drawn out as it is. Adding more time will drive more people from the sport. To err is human. Keep what they have now in place.


----------



## Beachcomber12 (Feb 11, 2012)

They do have challenges and replays of home runs that are too close to call


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Electronic ball/strike calls would give the game a much needed consistency. How many times does a batter get additional pitches after he should have struck out and do something that changes the outcome. I want the game to hinge on the players' actions, not the umpires'.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> I don't know how MLB can hold out. Baseball has made many changes the last fifty year, many of which I don't really care for. Instant replay on the other hand is look on like it was the plague. It is something that it time has come. What do you think?


Until every regular season game is recorded like the post-season games, it still a no.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The close plays on the lines and at the bases are extremely few and far between - and the overwhelming majority of those show that the umpire was right.

What I've seen lately - and it seems like it's getting increasingly worse - are the ridiculous ball/strike calls. This is something that happens FAR more frequently and affects more batters - often many in a row.

As much as I understand when the announcer says that a hitter who has a history of "having a good eye" will get a call in his favor when something's close, that still smacks to me of basically admitting that the rules are not the same for all players. That just rubs me the wrong way.

Why should a ball over the center of the plate and 3 inches above the batter's belt be called a strike by one umpire and a ball by another? This is Just Plain Wrong.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes...it's overdue in Baseball.

Give the managers 1-2 per game each...as well as that fancy red throwable flag (like in football)...and mistakes get resolved most of the time.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

All you need is that eye in the sky, a fifth umpire if you want to call it that. He would monitor all plays and signal down to the crew chief on the field if there is an overrule or need a little extra time to look at the play. I doubt it would take much more time now. Certainly not as much time as an argument between the manager and umpire takes now.
I would like to see them, at least experiment, in spring training with the electronic balls and strike calls. Umpires are wildly inconsistent behind the plate. They have to call upwards of 300 pitches a game so its natural that they would be. But bad ball/strike calls can have huge impact on the game. A consistent strike zone would do wonders for the game. IMO it would make it better. Maybe even a little faster because the pitchers would know they would have to pitch to the strike zone and hitters would be more apt to swing earlier in the count.


----------



## stevester23 (Sep 4, 2011)

Balls/Strikes: No

All plays at the plate: Yes

Home Runs/Foul Balls: Yes

Give managers 2 challenges per game. 

All plays at all bases reviewable by a booth umpire after the 7th inning.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

djlong said:


> The close plays on the lines and at the bases are extremely few and far between - and the overwhelming majority of those show that the umpire was right.
> 
> What I've seen lately - and it seems like it's getting increasingly worse - are the ridiculous ball/strike calls. This is something that happens FAR more frequently and affects more batters - often many in a row.
> 
> ...


The worst ball/strike call I seen this year had the catcher crouched between the home plate and the RH batter box with the umpire looking over the catcher's left shoulder - the ump was at least 8 inches left of the plate and proceeded to called a pitch that was 8 inches right of the plate - strike three. The batter was Jason Bay. He just looked at the ump. Put the head of his bat where the pitch was and just walked away in disbelief.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

stevester23 said:


> Balls/Strikes: No
> 
> All plays at the plate: Yes
> 
> ...


The problem is that, as another poster points out *300* or more balls/strike calls per game and a bad home plate umpire is affecting INNUMERABLE plays whereas there are only a couple of other close plays, at best, during a game that you might want to review even on an umpire's BAD day.

But I do agree with a '5th umpire' idea - we don't need 4 men in blue trotting off the field to go review something in behind the dugout. Having an official in a booth as a designated replay official is a good way to minimize delays.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

The Little League World Series uses instant replay. Each manager is allowed two challenges a game.
If they challenge a call and are wrong, they have one challenge left. If they are right, they still have two left. 
The umpires will also use instant replay if there's a question among themselves as to a call.
As already mentioned, the replay doesn't take any longer than an argument.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

jimisham said:


> The Little League World Series uses instant replay. Each manager is allowed two challenges a game.
> If they challenge a call and are wrong, they have one challenge left. If they are right, they still have two left.
> The umpires will also use instant replay if there's a question among themselves as to a call.
> As already mentioned, the replay doesn't take any longer than an argument.


Last year I was watching a game and if I remember correctly the batter got hit by the ball and was not given the base. The manager challenge and the play was overturn. I went back and time the play and it only took about 54 seconds from the time the batter got hit to the overturn of the play.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

The last thing MLB needs is anything that will slow the game down any more than it already is. In fact, I'd be all for the institution of a 24-second clock (and I'm only half kidding).

Pitchers who take an eternity to deliver a pitch and batters who take an eternity to get set in the box drive me nuts (well, that and the DH, but I'm afraid that ship has sailed). Get up there and pitch/bat already!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I would not be surprised to have this topic discussed after this season ends by MLB, and perhaps something instituted sooner than later.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> The last thing MLB needs is anything that will slow the game down any more than it already is. In fact, I'd be all for the institution of a 24-second clock (and I'm only half kidding).
> 
> Pitchers who take an eternity to deliver a pitch and batters who take an eternity to get set in the box drive me nuts (well, that and the DH, but I'm afraid that ship has sailed). Get up there and pitch/bat already!


If you really want to speed up the legitimize the Balk. As to a instant replay every once in a while should not slow down the game that much.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

zkc16 said:


> *The last thing MLB needs is anything that will slow the game down any more than it already is.* In fact, I'd be all for the institution of a 24-second clock (and I'm only half kidding).
> 
> Pitchers who take an eternity to deliver a pitch and batters who take an eternity to get set in the box drive me nuts (well, that and the DH, but I'm afraid that ship has sailed). Get up there and pitch/bat already!


Want to speed up game? Eliminate the television ads.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Want to speed up game? Eliminate the television ads.


+1


----------



## kevintheoman (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't want replay in any form.

The solution is for umpires to be held accountable. MLB says they grade umpires, but we never see the grades and umpires are never disciplined for not performing. They should institute a promote/demote system where every year the 10 worst umpires in MLB are either fired (if really terrible) or demoted to AAA. The 10 best umpires in AAA would be promoted to MLB. Additionally, all grades and ratings would be accessible to the public.

People tend to do a better job when there are actual consequences for failing.


----------

